# Substitution for Masa Harina?



## chinachef (Oct 19, 2004)

what thing can Substitution masa harina?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2004)

It depends on what you are making with it.  What are you making?


----------



## chinachef (Oct 19, 2004)

*i make corn tortilla*

i make corn tortilla


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

Then you need to find some Masa Harina.  We're not making this very easy for you, are we?

Where are you located?  Mainland?


----------



## chinachef (Oct 19, 2004)

*china*

china.can not find this kind of thing(masa harina )in china.  so i want Substitution


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 19, 2004)

OK. 

1. Write to the cultural attache of the Mexican embassy in your country, and ask if there are any shops with masa harina in China. They probably have some supply of it themselves. If no joy, carry on with the embassies of other south american states. You probably have some Cuban community over there, students etc. Try and contact them.

2. Similarly, you will have african students/businesmen. In africa a flour made from WHITE maize is produced. I SUSPECT it is like massa harina. But I know very little about the cooking of black africa.

3. You can make sustitute this way:

      Use 2 oz wheat flour and 2 oz polenta (fine) plus an egg. Knead together and add liquid to make a pliable dough. Then make into tortillas. 

Alternatively, you can add more liquid/milk, and fry them like pancakes. This basically makes a corn flavoured wheat tortilla.

But it is not as good as the real thing.


----------

